# Gratis Rennspiel mit Splitscreen Modus



## Arrow1982 (17. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es so ein Spiel? Splitscreen ist nämlich irgendwie voll Cool und auch ein bischen "Retro" 

Vielleicht sowas Gokartmässiges wo man Raketen schießen kann, oder vielleicht auch was "ernstes" *G*


----------



## Arrow1982 (12. Januar 2009)

Niemand ne Idee?


----------

